
Facebook Shuts Down Mom Who Posts Photos of Her Son at Special Olympics - protomyth
http://moneyland.time.com/2012/04/26/facebook-shuts-down-mom-who-posts-photos-of-her-son-at-special-olympics/
======
leephillips
Good lord, who cares? Why would anyone try to use some cheesy company like
Facebook to share pictures, when there are so many other ways to do it? I can
not summon any sympathy for people who decide to give a company so much power
over their lives, for no good reason, and then act surprised when it exercises
that power. This lady asked for this abuse simply by using Facebook, and no
way is this news.

~~~
Zhenya
This is the most uppity, narrow-minded, thoughtless post I have ever seen on
HN. I can't downvote it, but for the first time I wish I could.

This is how regular, non-tech, non-hipster people communicate! Do you think
she should host her own linux-server, run a web-service, write some code and
create her own site? Should she should upload the pics somewhere else and send
links out via facebook that no one will click? No.

She posted the pics where her social graph is most likely to consume and
interact with them.

~~~
leephillips
I hope that when you gain downvoting powers that you can resist abusing them
by downvoting posts you disagree with.

When she signed up for Facebook she agreed to terms of service that allow
Facebook to do exactly what they did. Even though Facebook has a reputation
for abusing their users in myriad ways, she decided to rely on them. No, I can
not manage to feel sympathy. Sorry if this comes across as "thoughtless", but
I've actually put a lot of thought into this - partly because some of these
Facebook users are my friends and family, some of whom I've warned, and all of
whom should know better.

------
protomyth
This is one of those checklist items when dealing with user content. Looking
around, there are a few types of pictures that companies really need to look
into and determine the intent. Facebook and Google can apologize and go on,
but a lot of little companies cannot deal with the outcome if they really mess
something like this up.

------
dhughes
“They don’t really look into the matter and see if there was anything
offensive,” she said.

That could also be true for the opposite, there could be pictures of something
at first glance seem normal but may be some form of hate.

